# Peony my darling



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

When I rescued Peony a couple of months ago, I knew she was a hospice rescue. She came to me with a huge tumor, her sister, Echo, was so overweight you couldn't tell she was even a rat.

Though Echo is now at a much better weight, Peony's time has come to say goodbye. The tumor has continued to grow, and I believe it impacts her lungs as she is struggling to breathe.

Goodbye little girl. You are perfect. I wish I could have given you a good life for longer..your time here was too short. I only hope that you can forgive your old master for what she let happen to you and for abandoning you.

You are a good girl. There will be others waiting over the bridge to greet you.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

She is gone now.

It was very peaceful. She had as many yogies as she wanted beforehand...but my heart aches.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

im sorry to hear but im sure she loved you dearly fot taking care of her


----------

